# Some NUDE photos!



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hehe I'm just kidding, but I do have a couple nude photos.......(of mice). 

I went to Repticon today to go look at reptiles and ended up stumbling upon these, hairless mice. I had to get a pair, because I didn't think there would ever be another chance.

So this is my male, still haven't named him, I'm debating on Gizmo, or not?







That was the male, here is the female I believe she is a REW, not exactly sure her eyes seem more red then pink. She is a fuzzy! Don't have a name for her either.







I would appreciate it if anyone has a lot of info on these guys like special care, breeding, food??


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

not kept hairless myself but would guess that extra bedding would be the main thing food and breeding wise the same as the other fancy mice


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have heard they can be prone to health problems like little blemishes on their skin, but I also have no experience with them myself. Hopefully someone who breeds them will come along. Interesting find though! Do you plan on breeding the variety?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I do plan on breeding them, when they get older of course, but I need an expert on the hairless gene. I heard if you breed two hairless/fuzzy together the babies can be prone to serious health problems/even death. Also that the moms usually aren't good mothers. Is any of this true?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have heard the dams can sometimes have problems lactating, though I think that has only been a problem with certain lines. Being a bad mom, and having problems lactating are much different things. I would think the mice you have acquired may be more prone to these types of issues seeing as they are from feeder breeders that are probably not actively selecting against these issues. What your mice are genetically will also help you better understand their attributes. That might be quite a task to figure out though because there are many different genes that can make mice that look like yours. If you need an "expert" you might have to look for breeders and PM them your questions for more accurate answers. Someone with more experience breeding them will be able to help you much more than me! :lol:


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I breed "true" hairless (hr/hr) and they are perfectly healthy, even when bred from two homozygotes. I've heard that they can have imperforate nipples, but haven't had seen any with that problem, or even talked to anyone who did. Mine have been good moms. The only special care I provide for mine is keeping them a bit warm by providing cosy nesting material and furry cagemates. I also give them carefresh bc wood chips sometimes seem to make their skin break out. That being said, you can't be sure your mice are true hairless. I've heard that there are nude (nu/nu) mice at some reptile shows in Georgia (wait, was that you I spoke to on the phone Mc.Macki Mice?) True hairlessness is a form of alopecia whereas nude is caused by a lack of a thymus gland and is often accompanied by immune system dysfunction, which is why they're valuable for research. [Anybody feel free to correct me if I am wrong here] You can tell the difference when you breed them bc hairless grow fur then lose it, while nudes never grow any at all. But then I noticed that your mice have whiskers! I'm not sure if a nude would have whiskers or not... And speaking of whiskers, your fuzzy may not be true fuzzy- it looks like it has straight whiskers. Is that so? Is the fuzzy related to the hairless? AFRMA lists twenty-some-odd genes as causing various types of hairlessness, so who knows what you've really got. Please keep us updated on them and their offspring!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't believe we've ever talked on the phone but I was at the show yesterday, and stumbled upon them, I just thought they were neat little things, sadly the owners were selling them as "feeders" so I have know idea about their lineage and whether or not they're brother/sister. So it's probably best I don't breed them together to prevent any "worse" health issues. The male is still small but is completely hairless except for very short whiskers, so idk. The female has longer ones and very think fuzzy fur. Bummer people don't try to make a good thing out of these mice instead of inbreeding/feeders.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes! An expert came to save the day!

Inbreeding is certainly not a bad thing if done correctly/carefully. There are risks, but usually it is safe; it can be a useful tool for bringing out recessives.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Mc.Macki Mice: I thought perhaps we'd spoken bc awhile back I talked to a fellow in Marietta, GA about some nude feeder mice he got at a reptile show. These mice were becoming riddled with tumors at an early age, a problem I've had too with the more exotic hairless genes. I hope that your little guy is from a different background. If he is a healthy variety of hairless, I don't see anything wrong with breeding him. I have found interesting and useful genes in feeder and Petco mice and have combined them into my existing stock with no problems; you would just have to keep an eye on the first few generations to see if any bad traits popped up. Maybe wait 5-6 months to see if they develop early cancers before breeding. Personally, I would be really curious to see those two paired together. If they were traditionally hairless and fuzzy, they would likely produce at least a few completely regular offspring. There's also times when a fuzzy can be hairless and a hairless a bit furry. And there is a semi-dominant gene called naked which apparently can cause a range of coats from sparse to non-existent (I haven't seen this, just read about it). I wish I were closer to GA, I'd like to get some of those little guys myself. You don't ever vacation in Baltimore, MD, do you?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

No, I have never been to Baltimore before, sounds nice though I'm a Pittsburgh Steelers fan, so the Baltimore Ravens are our enemies lol. The person you spoke with probably lives close to me who is also into mice, but I'm a girl and by the sounds of it was probably a man you spoke with. I hope my mice don't get tumors i'm to attached to them, there just so flippen cute! My hairless/naked/fuzzy whatever you wan't to call them are very small compared to some of my regular mice who are around the same age. Is it normal for hairless mice to be smaller than normal mice? I think I'm going to breed the male and female together, would this be okay?


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about them seeming smaller than your other mice. It could just be an illusion of their lack of fur or it could actually just be related to whatever gene or condition caused their baldness. And you never know what sort of conditions they were raised in- some people don't put a lot of effort into caring for their feeder mice and they could be a bit small simply from their mothers being poorly fed or stressed out. They look nice and healthy in the pix and not noticably undersized. I don't see why you couldn't breed the two; I think it'd be a very interesting match.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay thank you so much my male mouse looks like he has a slight glazed over eye. Is this normal I know hairless/nude/naked mice can have eye problems so I was just wondering if you have any mice that are like that? Do his eyes look weird in the photo or no their not as big as my fuzzier one..so I'm just curious?


----------

